# Oceans East SOLD....



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Got word the other day that Oceans East has been sold. From what I hear, the changes will not be too good. Supposed to be getting rid of most if not all of the freshwater stuff, and selling "high end" products. Personally, I'm not a "high end" fisherman. So if this does happen, I won't be a customer anymore.


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

see that's why i go to atlantic bait and tackle. local peeps good info...friendly and tons of bait for surf fishermen.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Same here. Tony is a good friend and always willing to give good advice!


----------



## Bodie (Jan 4, 2014)

Check out the tidalfish forum on this subject. Not necessarily changing everything to higher end, just going to start carrying some new products in addition to current stock... Just a change in ownership from what I understand


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds like GOOD news to me.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Doesn't really matter to me. I just thought I'd put this on here and let some people know. Also, they will have to do some remodeling. There is going to be a taco bell in what is now the parking lot. Should be interesting to see what's going to happen.
I'll stick with my go-to bait shop. Atlantic Bait and Tackle.


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

that's what i'm talking about Stump! fave local spot. Tony is cool and i hope my charter is still reserved....


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

You goin on a catfish charter or tog?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

It would be nice to have another place to get what you need without going to greentop.


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

I have no idea right now which i want to do but i know it's inshore because my GF bought it for me last year and i asked if i could have it extended since i'd be on deployment.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Cool. I know he was talking about running catfish and stripper charters on the James river. Half day of catfish and the other half for strippers. That would be fun!


----------



## saltynative (Mar 11, 2014)

oh my gosh! ton of fun and great food! i'd do that in a hot minute!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

From the forum posted from above

"Let me clear things up a bit,

We are not turning into a foo-foo clothing store, we are simply adding some cool clothes from popular lines that we have not had in the past. 

As far as "high end" items, i mean items such as aftco, black bart, stcroix, g-loomis, yeti, etc…
-Stuff that the shop did not sell in the past because it was a bit pricey

As far as prices go, we can not compete with online stores that barely sell their products above wholesale. 
However, we can offer things that online stores cannot (Most of which we usually do for free):
-assistance with knots, rigging, spooling,fishing techniques, fishing areas on maps, warranties, and repairs

The new owners know and understand that we are a "BAIT" shop and we will continue to carry live,fresh,and frozen bait and have it available for purchase at o-dark thirty every morning.

You will see all the familiar faces in the shop along with some new people that are very well known in the fishing community. Strop by and say hi to the new owners and suggest some new products to them that you would want to buy. I hope we can bring in some new customers while continuing to make our loyal ones happy!"


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Amazing how negative that went in the time that it takes me to change my tippet.
-Change is *good* sometimes, being that I remember when Oceans East _used_ to have indoor archery, I think the 'institution' that has come to be known as Oceans East 2 will be with us a wee bit longer, and I miss the higher end stuff.
I hate buying cheap **** that breaks. Probably why I still have my Ol Penns & St. Croix (and fly fishing gear ) from the *first* Oceans East 'rendition'.
I hate having to drive to Corporate tackle shops for the 'good' pricey stuff when right next to my house, I have my 'Church'....Oceans East. 
-Also this is great news bc Economics 101, *put that capital to work!!!*
Maybe remodeling the place alil so I can bring my girlfriends into the shop again, without them reeching from the smells, would be a nice boon, but then again, maybe that's why I take them to Long Pointe Marinia bc it's cleaner, though I will always have a place in my heart from childhood memories of going to Oceans East before fishing in my backyard on Lake Smith
- So how bout we *encourage * entrepreneurship, let alone have some _positive criticism_, oh wait, I forgot, fishing and bitching go hand in hand!!!


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Dang fellas, calm down! Im just saying I'd much rather shop at Atlantic Bait and Tackle. I have my reasons. If you need to know them....Tony is a good friend, its around the corner from my house, and his prices are better! Also, I've gotten FAR better fishing advice from him than from the guys at Oceans East....I do still go to OE sometimes because they open early and they also give me all the dead eels I want for free! Plus they carry items that Tony doesn't. With that being said, I'm not hating on them for selling. I just wish they would keep the store the way it is. Nothings wrong with it. Although I'm interested on seeing how the parking situation is going to work after they build a taco bell in the current parking lot.


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

Oh no someone mentions change and all the keyboard fisherman revolt. Give them a chance before you wad up your underwear. As much as Ive been in there Ive never seen anyone in the freshwater side. Maybe they should downsize that a little bit.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

Bass fisherman spend ten times more on tackle than inshore saltwater guys and offshore guys combined. If it were my store I would try to bring in the serious bass guys and go internet sales. Bay fishing stinks any more.


----------



## tonydivefish (May 27, 2011)

A few people know this but FYI, I was Tom's best customer for several years. If you think i'm yanking your chain the next time you see Danny Knight or Tom ask em. O.E II is a landmark and new owners means diversity. I wish the new owners the best of luck cause this is the tackle business. I know their gonna need all they can get. Check em out and if they have and do the right things to be your "go to" shop then support em. At least here nobody's popped off with the "i'll go to the internet & get it". Tony, Atlantic B. & T.


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

tonydivefish said:


> At least here nobody's popped off with the "i'll go to the internet & get it". Tony, Atlantic B. & T.


...but, but.....

Good point there!
But then again, isn't that what going to Captain D's is sorta?

I think it is slightly odd/sad/true indicator of the tough margins & challenges of owning a tackle shop, a night crawlers throw from PRIMO bass lakes..._and the friggin Bay_ when you think about all the ones that have folded over the years, that were practically family institutions, and what's more sad, is it's not exactly a landlocked town.
I reflected on this aspect while I was up in Woodbridge checking out an Orvis Store, looking for one...ONE friggin 9wt redfish fly line.
-But hey, they had some smoking chics as employees who were also hired guides, who were more than happy to model the '_fancy high end clothing_ (that when you amortize it, cost about $10 per year that will last you over the decade of owning it) Sorry, lost track over the whole hot chicks & fishing aspect.
I just thought it was puzzling how friggin *woodbridge & Richmond* have fly shops, but Tidewater can't keep ONE!
I miss Anne's Crab Creek; but then again, who wants to sweat ballz in an attic in the Summer, while trying to drop major coin, over a sub shop next to a proflic boat launch.
- so maybe not having to pull up to Oceans East, and a few Bubbas drinkin Coors out of coozies at 11 AM on a Sunday morning out the back of a van, doors open and rigging bait in the parking spot directly in *front* of the Shops door, waiting to great you, might help the shop as well.

And Tony, you do have one hell of a great shop, just wish it was on my more direct route along the way to the Salt.

Tight Lines


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

.....but if there happens to be a report of specks in Owls Creek, then again, Tony... *you are right on my flight path*


----------



## tonydivefish (May 27, 2011)

VMI-Kayaker said:


> .....but if there happens to be a report of specks in Owls Creek, then again, Tony... *you are right on my flight path*


Just want to make sure you & everyone else knows this; Just wanted to clarify the regs. After Danny brought it up to me I called the VMRC enforcement & a Sargent confirmed this. Trout fishing is shut down in total. Fisherman cannot possess or TARGET trout until Aug. 1st, 2014.


----------



## tonydivefish (May 27, 2011)

VMI-Kayaker said:


> .....but if there happens to be a report of specks in Owls Creek, then again, Tony... *you are right on my flight path*


Just want to make sure you & everyone else knows this; Just wanted to clarify the regs. After Danny brought it up to me I called the VMRC enforcement & a Sargent confirmed this. Trout fishing is shut down in total. Fisherman cannot possess or TARGET trout until Aug. 1st, 2014.


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Holy Cow! ...till August!!! (Naturally I'm going to go ahead and assume it's _okay_ for Commercial to keep plundering though?)
Thanks Brother, I do remember hearing 'something' but since I haven't bothered and basically just hung my lines to dry till the weather is actually enjoyable again, I haven't kept 'current' till usually the night before I get the 'bug' to go fishing again, to check regs.

Was it the cold snap...err...snaps over this Winter that did them in?


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

I do not think it is true that you can not target Trout. for release. They are still accepting release citations.


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Good luck to the new owners and old!! At least Danny Knight won't be there anymore to rob the business blind!


----------



## tonydivefish (May 27, 2011)

This kind of highjacked this thread but VMRC is supposedly re-wording the trout regs. to allow catch & release. Should be out by April 1st. Always remember there is a world of diff. between board that writes the regs. & enforcement. No matter what the species, enforcement only cares about the "letter" of regs. Not the intent behind them.


----------



## VMI-Kayaker (Jun 12, 2011)

Soooo....uhmm....croaker fishing with 'popping corks' it is


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

VMI-Kayaker said:


> Soooo....uhmm....croaker fishing with 'popping corks' it is


A darn good idea...


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

No one I know has stoped fishing for them.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I think O.E. is a great place to stop and tackle-up before hitting the bridge or the Shore! Corporate America is just that.....IMO. We all want to get rich and just go fish, so why not the guy that has been helping each of us over the years? For petes sake.....I'm NOT going to NOT stop by because the owner wanted to improve his/her lifestyle....big F-ing deal.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

I vote for Tony


----------



## jon1325 (May 3, 2011)

We'll have to see what happens the parking lot gonna be crazy with Taco Bell in it


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Sorry guys. No taco Bell there. I see the coconut telegraph is working just fine in the Hampton Roads fishing community....


----------



## Canon (Jun 26, 2012)

the ole rumor mill.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

There will be a taco bell there


----------



## dinsauce (Jul 29, 2013)

Talked to one of the new owners today and he said that there was supposed to be a taco bell, and then a dunkin donuts, but they convinced the land lord not to put anything in the parking lot so that people can still come through with their boats.


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Only time will tell.


----------



## dinsauce (Jul 29, 2013)

That was the vibe I got, it sounds like they will be expanding a lot with in the store, but he just seemed to be trying to talk it up a lot and get the buzz going around.


----------



## Spiker (Jan 26, 2010)

Stumpdawg said:


> There will be a taco bell there


Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!
Fact: There will be NO Taco Bell there. Fact: They are not getting rid of their freshwater gear, they will be adding more. Fact: I'm going fishing now!


----------



## Stumpdawg (May 29, 2013)

Hahaha....now that's funny!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Stumpdawg said:


> There will be a taco bell there


Sounds like a great idea, maybe they'll sell FISH tacos


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Wow how did I miss this topic? Good to inform fellow fisherman of changes, not so good when you're doing it with extreme bias and possibly with ulterior motives cause you like another tackle shop better. Thankfully your "favorite" popped in this topic with some cool headed and good advice. I may not like Tony personally much due to his political views and his propensity to talk of those views within earshot of customers who may not agree with them (or on the internet), or the fact that his employees can't tie a bag tight enough for eels not to escape so they make a "no eels in bags" policy, but damned if I won't still shop there from time to time when I feel like it. There are tackle shops around the area that have been known to be extremely bad to their customers, just plain inexcusable rudeness (like Ron Hess). I don't think either OEII or Atlantic are such businesses or have ever been, so support them both imo and any others who treat you decent.


----------

